# lengthening winter shirts



## Bajabob (Mar 15, 2018)

Years ago, I got fed up with shirts that had very short tails. So I lengthened a lot of them, so that they came down to mid-thigh or even below. This was especially important for my winter shirts. This effort was a big success !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2018)

Duluth Trading is always advertising extra long tailed shirts for men.  Their site here.


----------

